

Google Ad Planner - mshafrir
http://www.google.com/adplanner/

======
wmeredith
I can't even see what it is without agreeing to terms of service. No thanks.

~~~
dualogy
About w/o legal:
[http://www.google.com/support/adplanner/bin/topic.py?topic=1...](http://www.google.com/support/adplanner/bin/topic.py?topic=14714)

------
mds
Keyword affinity for news.ycombinator.com:

hacker news: 1700.0x, whois: 25.0x, google analytics: 19.0x, google voice:
14.0x, tiger woods: 7.4x, avatar: 7.4x, brittany murphy: 4.6x, amazon: 1.9x

So Google thinks Hacker News readers 4.6x more likely than the average
internet user to search for "brittany murphy"?

I wonder how accurate this stuff is. It'd interesting if pg (or anyone else
with a site large enough to show up) could confirm/deny the accuracy of the
results...

~~~
daremon
I don't know about keyword affinity, but traffic stats are very accurate based
on ~15 sites I tested (ranging from small to large).

------
jasonkester
The strange thing is that I can't for the life of me find a way to take the
list of placements generated by this tool and hook it up to a campaign in
AdWords. That's sort of the point, right?

No buttons on either Adwords or AdPlanner referring to the other. No "Link
Accounts" button. This would be gold, if only we could use it to do real work.

~~~
jasonkester
Workaround:

    
    
      - export to .csv
      - open in excel
      - copy 1st column
      - paste into placement tool

------
ttrashh
Ha. Using the tool for google.com doesnt work.

Facebook is getting 320 Billion page views a month worldwide...

------
il
And this is news how?

